# Who makes this Par 38 lamp holder ?



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I think it is Gyote but it look simauir to some of the RAB old style too.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't think that lamp holder can be used as an up light. As I remember it's got to be at least 5 degrees below level.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> I don't think that lamp holder can be used as an up light. As I remember it's got to be at least 5 degrees below level.


Ya that true espcally with open PAR units .,,

the OP did posted a enclosed PAR unit but I think the OP should find other alternative way like go with LED and be done with it.


----------



## gixxer (May 18, 2017)

I may have to change these all out..there are 4 of them installed around this sign....a friend broke 2 of them when they were landscaping around them.....and they really didn't want to get involved changing them all out...he asked if I knew who made them.....I thought they were either Rab or Hubbell old designs also.....but having a hard time finding same kind of replacements.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You may want to leave this for an electrician. I know it's not a big job, but it's out in public and things can and do go wrong after you leave. Then the lawyers start looking for red meat.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

backstay said:


> You may want to leave this for an electrician. I know it's not a big job, but it's out in public and things can and do go wrong after you leave. Then the lawyers start looking for red meat.


This part I do agree with that.. 

Better be safe to do it right.,, 

There is so many lawyers are in heat to get anything on their claws .,


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Stonco


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

